# 04 maxima stalls while driving



## rcabrera (Mar 26, 2015)

My 2004 maxima stalls while driving and sometimes turns itself off and back on also while driving. About 6 months ago, I changed the camshaft sensors.


----------



## Roymg (Apr 7, 2016)

rcabrera said:


> My 2004 maxima stalls while driving and sometimes turns itself off and back on also while driving. About 6 months ago, I changed the camshaft sensors.


Is what I did and cured the problem.


----------

